# Wiring up Cruise Lights on Justice bar?



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm hoping some of the lighting guys can shed some light on this for me. I picked up my Justice bar yesterday and want to start planning my wiring. I understand all the basic wiring but was wondering if I could wire it up for cruise lights? Ie, just solid amber. If I can, how do I do it?

I'm planning on getting a custom 5 Switch from awdirect to wire up the rest of the bar.
1 - Front lights
2 - Rear lights
3 - Rear takedown/work lights
4 - Left Alley Light
5 - Right Alley Light


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

mini or full size if it is new the intructions are with it or check the whelen website


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

whelen doesnt have instructions published yet
if it came with instructions they will tell you which color wire is the cruise light option if the bar has them
then all you need to do is connect that wire to a switch and youre done


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

apparently my bar doesn't support it I guess?. I took the covers off this evening and there is only a hook up for the alley lights which I need to buy still. Didn't see any sync wires. There was a 3 pole receptacle on the circuit board, but no description of what it does in the manual.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

BSDeality;717697 said:


> apparently my bar doesn't support it I guess?. I took the covers off this evening and there is only a hook up for the alley lights which I need to buy still. Didn't see any sync wires. There was a 3 pole receptacle on the circuit board, but no description of what it does in the manual.


where did you buy the bar


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

awdirect. its the towmans model


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

*no cruise*

Justice Towman's lightbars *do not* feature cruise light function.

Running steady amber, rear-facing, is not recommended/kosher.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

John911;718587 said:


> Justice Towman's lightbars *do not* feature cruise light function.
> 
> Running steady amber, rear-facing, is not recommended/kosher.


I was only planning on running the front lights anyways for cruise. no biggie though


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm just curious, as to what benefit or reason would a person want/need to run steady/cruise mode? 

I'm sure there's a legit reason, I'm just not smart enough to figure it out on my own.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

MSS Mow;720121 said:


> I'm just curious, as to what benefit or reason would a person want/need to run steady/cruise mode?
> 
> I'm sure there's a legit reason, I'm just not smart enough to figure it out on my own.


it looks cool 
lol im not sure extra visibility in the middle area of the truck i guess


----------

